
Ask HN: What are some interesting ideas in Code Editing and Development tooling? - terminaljunkid
Sublime style multiple cursors, for example, have been quite popular these days. Fuzzy search and fuzzy symbol navigation is interesting as well.<p>What are some useful or interesting and less well-known ideas in Code Editing and other development tooling?
======
verdverm
[https://telepresence.io](https://telepresence.io) is interesting if you use
k8s

